# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  يد بيد

## زهره التوليب

الفراغات  				التي بين أصابعنا


خلقت لتملؤهـا أصـابع ' يد أُخرى  				' ..!! 


............ ......... ...


هذه العبارة .. حازت على إعجابي !



دار في خلدي .. ...أن أرسم موضوعاً عنها في هذه الصفحة


............ ......... .



جميعُنا لهُ  				يـَدٌ يُمنى و يَـدٌ يُسرى  				.. ويشّكُرُ ربِهِ على نعمتِها !

وأعتقِدُ أن هذهِ  الجملة لها  				تفسير ؟!

ولكنْ ما تفسيرُهـا!

.. لِما هذهِ  				الفراغات التي بين هؤلاء الأصابعِ  				الخمسة .. 



............ ......... ......... .



أتّوقَفُ قليلاً معَكُم ..


انظر إلى  				يَدَك .. أياً كان اليسرى  				أو اليمنى .. كَما تشاء!

تلاَحِظُ إنها  				لَكَ أربَعُ فراغات ..

.. هذهِ اليد بهذهِ الفراغات لتملؤها أصابع  				يـد أُخرى ..!
ضُمْ يَدُكـ ..!
هَلْ ضممتها ؟
بِماذا تشعُــر الآن ؟!
هل إجَابَتِكَ { لا شيء }
سأحسِبُها لك لا شيء ..!


ولَكِن .. لو  				أمَسكَ يَدُكَ شخصُ تعِزَهُ و تحْتَرِمَـــهُ ..!

عندها ستشعـِر { بشيء } ,,!

خَلقُنـا الله لعِــدة أمور .. و خَلق لنا  				أجزاءٌ لعـدَة أمورٍ أيضاً ..!

ومِنها هذهِ الفراغات التي بين ـأصابعُنا 				
يـَدٌ أخرى كافية لتُكمل دربِكْ ..
يـَدٌ أخرى كافية لتُعيش حياتِكْ ..
يـَدٌ أخرى كافية لتُعيد مجاديف الأمل  				لقارِب حياتِكْ ..
و يـَدٌ أخرى كافية لتُنسيكَ ألمكْ ..


يـَجبْ أنتَ أن تقَرر مَنْ مِنْ هؤلآء  				الأعِزاء يستَحقُ أن تكمِلُ لَحظاتِكَ معِه ..!

عِشْ مَعَهُ ممسِكاً يـَده ,,
إنثرْ الأملُ أمام بريـقَ عيناه ..

لا تُهمله ..

*يـَحتاجُ ليَدكَ..

				ليستكِملُ طريقهـَ !

				ولِتُكمل طريِقُكـَ بأصابع يــَده*

----------


## عُبادة

:SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## ابو عوده

:SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):  :SnipeR (83):

----------


## محمد العزام

من اكثر المواضيع روعة 

شكرا زهرة

----------


## Sc®ipt

يسلموا دياتك
بصراحة موضوع روعة
يعطيكي العافية  :Smile:

----------


## Zhrt_ALm6r

رووووووووووووووووووووووووعة

 :Eh S(2): 
بجد يسلمو

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لمروركم الانيق  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## دموع الورد

الفراغات  				التي بين أصابعنا


خلقت لتملؤهـا أصـابع ' يد أُخرى  				' ..!!

رائع :Eh S(2):

----------


## النورس الحزين

موضوع اكثر من جميل شكرا 

ولَكِن.. لو أمَسكَ يَدُكَ شخصُ تعِزَهُ و تحْتَرِمَـــهُ ..!

عندها ستشعـِر { بشيء } ,,!

----------


## coconut

كلام عين العقل 

يسلموا زهرة

----------


## شمعة امل

حلو كتير
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## زهره التوليب

شكرا لتواصلكم  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

:7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:  :7f21b6bbef:

----------


## هدوء عاصف

*كلمات رائعة ، وكلها معاني .. أتمنى للجميع السلامة*

----------

